# Netherland Cruise Ship Floods: 194 evacuated



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunday, June 22, 2014
A cruise ship carrying 154 passengers and 40 crew was evacuated after it sprang a leak on a river in the eastern Netherlands early on Sunday morning, emergency services said. All the passengers, mostly pensioners from Germany and Austria, were safely helped off the 110-metre (360-foot) long MS Britannia and taken to shelters. The cause of the leak was not immediately known. No one was injured, a spokesman said. The multi-deck cruise ship was on the IJssel river, 110 kilometres (68 miles) east of the capital, Amsterdam, on its way to Cologne, Germany, when it ran into trouble. Divers were on their way to determine the cause


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower,sm.today.05:37.re:netherland cruise ship floods 194 evacuated,interesting post.my daughter and her husband are on there way home from there european holiday today.they did a river cruise for 10 days,and said it was wonderfull.i am sorry for all those passengers who had there cruise spoilt.hope they fix the leak.and great no one was hurt.great post.regards ben27


----------

